# FIGHT!



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

anyone catch the fight in the vendor area towards the end of the show? photos videos? reasoning for the fight?


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

didn't catch it but security went nuuuuuts. I'm surprised they didn't run anyone over on their mopeds and gokarts lol


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

my friend caught some attention during the day when he approached another vortex user, **** almost went down


----------



## lovethelysholm (Sep 10, 2008)

fight was great saw 2 rounds of it and the second round sway bars were being bashed on heads rofl will post my video later


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

any reason for the fight? looked intense but had to walk away to get to the awards


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

lovethelysholm said:


> fight was great saw 2 rounds of it and the second round sway bars were being bashed on heads rofl will post my video later


 i gotta see this. i should of stayed later :laugh:


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for validating my reason for not going to Waterfest...


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

not gonna lie i over heard alot of people talking about looking for people from vortex who ****ed them over and things like that. also one kid saying he wanted to smash up this persons car he was standing beside because of some money issue.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Awaiting video footage


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 14, 2011)

VW owners sure know how to make the VW community look appealing to potential owners. :laugh:


----------



## emieu1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Si Trav said:


> Awaiting video footage


 yes, we need video


----------



## Junius Spencer (Aug 15, 2009)

I have nothing but good things to say about all the people I chatted with and saw today. It's inevitable that one or two guys aren't going to get along with that many people in one place.


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

heard something about the being accused of tryn to steal something but like i said thats what i heard


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

my tent was next to the vendor area, just sitting there and next thing i know a bunch of dudes are running over to the vendor area and a bunch of other people running over and filming the brawl, i was like wtf


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

i blame it on the heat, makes people nuts


----------



## rollinondubdubs (Nov 28, 2009)

i seen a huge black guy, and a short spanish guy, yelling at like four black guys in the swap meet? were those the fighters?


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

thelmuffingirl said:


> i blame it on the heat, makes people nuts


 this.....i got alittle burnt


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

rollinondubdubs said:


> i seen a huge black guy, and a short spanish guy, yelling at like four black guys in the swap meet? were those the fighters?


 yeah that was it haha


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

i kinda saw it lol i think i caught the last minutes of it


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

the fight was between these 2 guys, one was static and one was on bags, the guy with coils told the guy with bags, "hey bags are for bitches and mexicans", dood just lost his mind and started swinging for the fences.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Righteous Bucks said:


> the fight was between these 2 guys, one was static and one was on bags, the guy with coils told the guy with bags, "hey bags are for bitches and mexicans", dood just lost his mind and started swinging for the fences.


 lol


----------



## 91mk2coupe (Sep 14, 2009)

Righteous Bucks said:


> the fight was between these 2 guys, one was static and one was on bags, the guy with coils told the guy with bags, "hey bags are for bitches and mexicans", dood just lost his mind and started swinging for the fences.


 i wonder which one is wrong in this situation .:screwy:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

Righteous Bucks said:


> the fight was between these 2 guys, one was static and one was on bags, the guy with coils told the guy with bags, "hey bags are for bitches and mexicans", dood just lost his mind and started swinging for the fences.


 ROFL :laugh:


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

:thumbup: wanna see that clip


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

post it up opcorn:


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

I love leaving early.


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

spool'n up 1.8t said:


> heard something about the being accused of tryn to steal something but like i said thats what i heard


 Yea. My friends saw it happen and apparently a guy tried to steal something from the swap meet area. Vendor got angry. Fight followed. Person got hit with a strut or sway bar on the head. Also, the car of a guy who had nothing to do with the situation was damaged by the bar being swung. 

Honestly people. What are you thinking when you do these things? This doesn't belong in the VW world. (or in the world in general I should say) :facepalm:


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

Post vids....


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

i talked to the 300lb black dude who initiated it. 

apparently the spanish dude stole parts from his shop in LI 
the big guys buddy saw the spanish dude selling said parts and the big dude screwed down from LI to confront him. 

it was pretty nutty. 

i saw an old guy swing a big bumper at a chick, then they started brawling up 
against my buddies MKVI jetta so he jumped in and took off with them still up against the car. 

charges where pressed, stories will be told.


----------



## MKIIIislove (Jul 29, 2010)

I caught the end were one dude had the other dude on the hood of a jetta choking him out then he swung and smashed the headlights out with the sway bar


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

damn nuts


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

That does'nt sound like fun at all......I just hit myself in the head with a swaybar and it blew.:facepalm:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## anextgli (Oct 5, 2005)

pics/vids......asap


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

DUSlider said:


> Thanks for validating my reason for not going to Waterfest...


 x2


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow, we missed that drama. Wish could have seen it!


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad i left early. 
WF17 was a disappointing for me in many ways.I will think real hard about coming to WF18.:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: 
Sh!t like this doesnt help.


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

95jetta17 said:


> i gotta see this. i should of stayed later :laugh:


 x 2 



Junius Spencer said:


> I have nothing but good things to say about all the people I chatted with and saw today. It's inevitable that one or two guys aren't going to get along with that many people in one place.


 x2 all the people i met were nice and talked freely to me 


95jetta17 said:


> this.....i got alittle burnt


 very burnt 


Righteous Bucks said:


> the fight was between these 2 guys, one was static and one was on bags, the guy with coils told the guy with bags, "hey bags are for bitches and mexicans", dood just lost his mind and started swinging for the fences.


 :facepalm: 



im no hero x said:


> Yea. My friends saw it happen and apparently a guy tried to steal something from the swap meet area. Vendor got angry. Fight followed. Person got hit with a strut or sway bar on the head. Also, the car of a guy who had nothing to do with the situation was damaged by the bar being swung.
> 
> Honestly people. What are you thinking when you do these things? This doesn't belong in the VW world. (or in the world in general I should say) :facepalm:


 dumb situation...wish i saw it but im glad i left early for my 5 hour ride home


----------



## rawkusmode32 (May 24, 2007)

wheres the video??


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

TM87 said:


> Glad i left early.
> WF17 was a disappointing for me in many ways.I will think real hard about coming to WF18.:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> Sh!t like this doesnt help.


 Come autocross next year. We have no drama.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

****ing show is so ****ty now for this reason. My friends and I go saturday to drink poolside at the hotel then party at night. It was awesome leaving sunday morning and driving the opposite way from WF. People were looking at my cruise looking confused.


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

*THIEF...JOHNNY TAPPIA aka JOHNNY VENEZUELA*

that is the guys name who got beat up he drives a FLAT BLACK A2 2dr JETTA COUPE he's from brooklyn and Queens!!!!!!!!!...listen thats what happens to theives when the right ppl catch up to u... U get exposed u remember me...u sweet like kool aid...


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

So call the cops? **** goes down then an innocent bystander gets their skull cracked by some asshat swinging a swaybar around... Before we know it people will be bringing guns into the show grounds.


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

*and no one got arrested*

I love how the stories twist n change but no one knows the truth...*Wat part of the game does a theif call the cops...Johnny we know u got a record how u stab someone after u got ur ass whipped before n press charges on someone...YEA we kno about u fam....*



 
thats what happens to theives when ppl catch u....


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

smurf71h8 said:


> that is the guys name who got beat up he drives a FLAT BLACK A2 2dr JETTA COUPE he's from *brooklyn and Queens!!!!!!*!!!...listen thats what happens to theives when the right ppl catch up to u... U get exposed u remember me...u sweet like kool aid...


 this is why we can't have nice things


----------



## Tim0804 (Sep 22, 2009)

vids or it didn't happen


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

in for vids


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

Tim0804 said:


> vids or it didn't happen


 but it did happen fggt


----------



## gilotin661 (Aug 27, 2005)

in for vid


----------



## MKIVGeeElEye (Jun 29, 2011)

haha so this is why 2 cops rolled up and said "the one guy wants to press charges" is all about... me and my buddy were confused as hell about what just went down


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

smurf71h8 said:


>


 this happened in Queens, NY not at Waterfest.. 

Post right vid!


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

In for vid


----------



## Tim0804 (Sep 22, 2009)

ohsnappe2 said:


> but it did happen fggt


 I'll suck your dick kid


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

where is the vid, I was at stands watching racing and relaxing. too bad I missed it, always sumtin happening at WF! last year some dude stole a diff. from peloquin stand, and some years back some dude that was security flipped his bike when he was leaving WF at the end....this crap always happens, im suprised it wasnt more crazy things going down like this!


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

:laugh: That guy got his ass beat...BUT...that is def not at WF..:sly:


----------



## DunKeL GraU (Jul 12, 2008)

_Dirty_ said:


> this happened in Queens, NY not at Waterfest..
> 
> Post right vid!


 The girl narrating sounds like Snooky. That's all I have to contribute.


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

Tim0804 said:


> I'll suck your dick kid


 "vids or it didnt happen"


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

*no **** thats a example of what happens if u get caught out there*

we kno this


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

*i need to see the vid of me in action*

video where is it im waitin to see myself in action as well as my ppl...u shouldve seen the look in his eye fukn coward JOHNNY VENEZULEA U ARE A BITCH u shouldve pressed charges....We kno how u get down OFFICER....


----------



## romayayo (May 17, 2004)

smurf71h8 said:


> I love how the stories twist n change but no one knows the truth...*Wat part of the game does a theif call the cops...Johnny we know u got a record how u stab someone after u got ur ass whipped before n press charges on someone...YEA we kno about u fam....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's grimey, you wanna fight someone, shoot the fair! I hate seeing people get jumped so NOT fair, and the funny thing is, most of the time people jumping the person have NOTHING to do with the argument/fight other than they know the person who actually has a problem.


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

*THIEF*

*THERE IS NO JUSTIFICATON FOR A THIEF...THEY GET DEALT WITH WE DONT CALL COPS...I TOLD THEM ALL LETS SHOOT THE FAIR ONE STRAIGHT Up...*


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

:facepalm:


smurf71h8 said:


> *THERE IS NO JUSTIFICATON FOR A THIEF...THEY GET DEALT WITH WE DONT CALL COPS...I TOLD THEM ALL LETS SHOOT THE FAIR ONE STRAIGHT Up...*


----------



## romayayo (May 17, 2004)

smurf71h8 said:


> *THERE IS NO JUSTIFICATON FOR A THIEF...THEY GET DEALT WITH WE DONT CALL COPS...I TOLD THEM ALL LETS SHOOT THE FAIR ONE STRAIGHT Up...*


 not sure who you are by your user name, but I spoke to someone from RAP, and he explained the whole story to me, yeah the thief deserved it!!! and for calling the cops after the whole situation that happened months/weeks ago, yeah no good


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

smurf71h8 said:


> *THERE IS NO JUSTIFICATON FOR A THIEF...THEY GET DEALT WITH WE DONT CALL COPS...I TOLD THEM ALL LETS SHOOT THE FAIR ONE STRAIGHT Up...*


 once again this is why we cant have nice things


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

clown


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> this is why we can't have nice things


 I LOL'd.

Thank god I missed all of this nonsense. 

It was nice sitting in the VWVortex booth all weekend.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

awesome. In for video.opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Vroomall (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh jersey 





Cort said:


> awesome. In for video.opcorn:opcorn:


 Saw your car (new owner) on some bronze te-37's? Looked awesome


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Wait....RAP is still open? Haven't been to that place in like 15 yrs. 

If it me that was on the giving end or the winning team, i'd chill out on posting anything on Vortex or the receiver will have you on Peoples Court. 


That being said, 
To those who blame this fight as a part of WF going down the toilet is sadly mistaken. WF has long since down the drain. trust me, i've been going since WF1. Another sadly thing is people will continue to go in droves despite alll the sh*t talk. If i was to take the name of every person that complains & go with that same list next WF, those same people will be there. 

And to those who defend WF till the death, See comment above. I would defend it to if i were a VW noob and it's the 1st big VW i've gone to. trust us Vets....H2oi is where it's at. 

Oh, and someone ripped me off for a decent amount of cash...and someone told me he was at WF, i'd gas up my Audi & beat the brakes off said person. No need for Cop's...unless they can guarantee me my money on the spot.


----------



## emieu1 (Oct 14, 2010)

smurf71h8 said:


> *THERE IS NO JUSTIFICATON FOR A THIEF...THEY GET DEALT WITH WE DONT CALL COPS...I TOLD THEM ALL LETS SHOOT THE FAIR ONE STRAIGHT Up...*


 wow... just wow :facepalm:


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

thank god i had work all weekend 

way to go i sold all my hondas for a reason. its a shame theres hardly a difference anymore between communities


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

awful awful awful what a disgrace


----------



## Bon3zZ x VR6 (Jan 7, 2009)

if the dude who got his car robbed drove a dub this wouldnt have happend lol


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

still no vid? is there a vid?


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Food for thought for all...*

dread i agree with u 100 percent. 
the nature is no one will ever be satisfied no matter how much or how little ppl do or say 
needless to say there are so many ppl who dont understand bc they are considered noobs or new jacks. *What happend today was a example of a THIEF gettin caught out there at a SHOW SELLING STOLEN PARTS* The funny thing about it all is he realized that he got caught out there bc he got exposed to the WHOLE VW community. I have been in the VW scene for over 15yrs. If there were more stand up ppl in this world trust me ppl would respect other ppls property and such. The thief was given 2 weeks prior to today to bring back the parts he stole from the shop. He stole from a shop not a single person so he disrespected a group of ppl. The VW world is very small community. Many ppl believe things thru blind faith and hear say. And not so much as to what is at face value. The main reason Im goin forth with this all is to show that more ppl need to speak up about such ppl and incidents to make the community aware. Trust me we all know of at least one shady person who we have a choice to either be around or deal with from a distance. No one likes a thief no matter what the circumstances.


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Food for thought for all...*



Capt.Dreadz said:


> Wait....RAP is still open? Haven't been to that place in like 15 yrs.
> 
> If it me that was on the giving end or the winning team, i'd chill out on posting anything on Vortex or the receiver will have you on Peoples Court.
> 
> ...


 dread i agree with u 100 percent. 
the nature is no one will ever be satisfied no matter how much or how little ppl do or say 
needless to say there are so many ppl who dont understand bc they are considered noobs or new jacks. What happend today was a example of a THIEF gettin caught out there at a SHOW SELLING STOLEN PARTS The funny thing about it all is he realized that he got caught out there bc he got exposed to the WHOLE VW community. I have been in the VW scene for over 15yrs. If there were more stand up ppl in this world trust me ppl would respect other ppls property and such. The thief was given 2 weeks prior to today to bring back the parts he stole from the shop. He stole from a shop not a single person so he disrespected a group of ppl. The VW world is very small community. Many ppl believe things thru blind faith and hear say. And not so much as to what is at face value. The main reason Im goin forth with this all is to show that more ppl need to speak up about such ppl and incidents to make the community aware. Trust me we all know of at least one shady person who we have a choice to either be around or deal with from a distance. No one likes a thief no matter what the circumstances.


----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

We want to see the video or ic:


----------



## cube4da99 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Fight*

The slugfest at waterfest lol it was crazy and its funny how many stories are out there about what happen


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

big_hec said:


> We want to see the video or ic:


 Survey says this won't happen.


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Wait....RAP is still open? Haven't been to that place in like 15 yrs.
> 
> If it me that was on the giving end or the winning team, i'd chill out on posting anything on Vortex or the receiver will have you on Peoples Court.
> 
> ...


 this. H2Oi is the clear winner in VW/Audi/Euro good times. WF sucks and I go because its cheaper than heading to the bars for the weekend with my friends. Yes Im a local.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

h2o makes my year go by. This was 10 years at Waterfest for me and it will be 9 at h2o and h2o always come shining through as the better time ten-fold. I've been around, seen the bull**** and will probably still continue to go just because. :laugh:


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

And man LOLZ to thinking you can sell stolen VW parts at the biggest VW show (arguably) on the East Coast. We dont take too kindly to thieves 'round here.


----------



## VrJosh (Mar 6, 2007)

TM87 said:


> Glad i left early.
> WF17 was a disappointing for me in many ways.I will think real hard about coming to WF18.:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> Sh!t like this doesnt help.


 agreed :facepalm:


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

so what is the reason that the WF sucks?


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

BiH said:


> so what is the reason that the WF sucks?


 Its not H2O. :beer:


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

Its not the show or the venue folks. its the people. 


The Vw community is not small anymore, that also another problem 

I think this was the first year I missed Wf (Ive missed 3 since it started) and the first time I didnt care. Time will tell, but i think Im done with WF.


----------



## BRSox307 (Aug 18, 2008)

im no hero x said:


> Yea. My friends saw it happen and apparently a guy tried to steal something from the swap meet area. Vendor got angry. Fight followed. Person got hit with a strut or sway bar on the head. Also, the car of a guy who had nothing to do with the situation was damaged by the bar being swung.
> 
> Honestly people. What are you thinking when you do these things? This doesn't belong in the VW world. (or in the world in general I should say) :facepalm:


 Wow. That's really unfortunate that someone's car (who was not involved) got damaged. If that was my car I would have shoved a coil spring down someones throat. That kind of stupidity and carelessness gets me so angry.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

g60vwr said:


> Its not the show or the venue folks. its the people.
> 
> 
> The Vw community is not small anymore, that also another problem
> ...


 Will agree with you about the people, will disagree with you about the venue... 

WF can't hold the jockstrap of H2O or SoWo when it comes to venue.


----------



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

Si Trav said:


> thank god i had work all weekend
> 
> way to go i sold all my hondas for a reason. its a shame theres hardly a difference anymore between communities


 I agree. I used to love the early Waterfest shows. My first one was back in 2000 when it was at Montclair State and Rapid Parts was running it. Chill show and nice venue. The scene has definitely changed. H2o is definitely more laid back. See y'all there.


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

Ya VW community isnt small... Lets all buy Fiats! :laugh:


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

Waterfest doesnt suck, cmon now. Is it as good as H2O? Eh, prob not. besides, its a different kind of show. I'd say Waterfest is more mainstream


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

im LOLing from this whole thread, deff my last WF.. but i said that last year too


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

still no video?! :what:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VW/Audi scene is not built for mainstream. 

And it's definitely the people but if said people don't even go anymore, whats the purpose? 

One thing that is fact. MK5 bought a flood of new people to the scene & these companies know this, hence why there's one in almost every booth. 

If you're coming into the scene and the mk5 is your 1st, i can see the attraction to WF. Most mk5 owners look at me stupid when i say WF sucks. They never went in it's glory days so they (mk5 owners) don't have anything to compare it to. But when you've gone to first 15 WF, you can't help but to notice it's downfall. 

And if you search around for threads from the last few WF, you'll see that they've been talking about stopping WF due to poor ticket sales. I'm not surprised. If the big chunk of the mk1-mk3 stop going, you'll feel it to. Whats worse is that whoever runs WF is worried more about attracting the new VW owners, they're neglecting the old vets. How many people here can say they went to WF when they held it in a parkinglot in upstate NY? Or in the dusty grass field in Monclair U? 

In the end, the scene is changing. Good or bad.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

... so I planned to be at Wofgart 2011 in lieu of WF, is what you speaketh of. 

Dropkick Murphy's 
HOT VW and Performance VW photoshoots 
VWOA unveiling 
20°F cooler 
camping in Vermont :thumbup: 

Seems like reality TV has crept into daily life at WF...


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> VW/Audi scene is not built for mainstream.
> 
> And it's definitely the people but if said people don't even go anymore, whats the purpose?
> 
> ...


 DREAD we had this convo last yr about waterfest 
trust me these guys have no idea watsoever 
I been goin since the days of SUNY PURCHASE 
they are neglecting straight up yea we can go with growing times but wat about the ppl who where there since day one... 
yes i agree that its more mainstream now however its the commercial exposure that will bring it to newer plains but to much commercial is killin it as well... 
Our cars were daily driven n all there wasnt to many meets its was either see u at the races or see u at the show.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

He is lying. He does not have a video lol


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

foxhound720 said:


> He is lying. He does not have a video lol


 :banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

He got all of our hopes up. Damn Now I want to watch bumfights.


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

foxhound720 said:


> He got all of our hopes up. Damn Now I want to watch bumfights.


 I realized that someone got a video of the whole thing bc i looked up after it n there was mad cameras around cmon everyone lets see the video...


----------



## EastCoastSponger (Mar 9, 2002)

Not for nothing but I cant see how the alleged thief got his ass beat. I think I seen 4 diferent dudes hit the guy and not one drop him...lol. The one light skinned dude who was doing most of the assault hits like a bitch from what it looks like. All I can say is the 4 dudes were serving up cake and the other dude was eating it. If you're going to jump someone do it right and knock the MFer out otherwise keep your hands to yourself if you dont know how to use them right.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

koemm over said:


> im LOLing from this whole thread, deff my last WF.. but i said that last year too


 Agreed dave. Been eight years of waterfest for me. In that time crowds come and go and it becomes trendy and dies. I keep saying I won't go again, but its just so hard not buying someoens car they put thousands of their parents dollars in when its not trendy anymore.


----------



## Mr Ruckus (Aug 15, 2001)

I just remembered a girl coming to our booth and telling me to " Call security.. A fight is happening!! bats are swinging!!? " :facepalm:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

EastCoastSponger said:


> Not for nothing but I cant see how the alleged thief got his ass beat. I think I seen 4 diferent dudes hit the guy and not one drop him...lol. The one light skinned dude who was doing most of the assault hits like a bitch from what it looks like. All I can say is the 4 dudes were serving up cake and the other dude was eating it. If you're going to jump someone do it right and knock the MFer out otherwise keep your hands to yourself if you dont know how to use them right.


 lmfao well said!!! tooooo funny


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

smurf71h8 said:


> I love how the stories twist n change but no one knows the truth...*Wat part of the game does a theif call the cops...Johnny we know u got a record how u stab someone after u got ur ass whipped before n press charges on someone...YEA we kno about u fam....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 stories dont twist and change... just the b20 drivers who buy vws and come to our shows pretending to ruin this scene just like the b20 jdm.. and all other ghetto as scenes were its common and normal to see fights like this and cars get stolen. 

Ghetto is only word that comes to mind. I can understand **** gets outta hand but credibility goes out the window once cops or a judge realized you took matters into own hands. Thinking goes a long way.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Mange3586 said:


> I keep saying I won't go again, but its just so hard not buying someoens car they put thousands of their parents dollars in when its not trendy anymore.


 LMAO. So true! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

It's a shame it's come to this but it shouldve been handled else where,waterfest is one of the shows I attend every year wether it's good or not and I've never seen this happen before at waterfest 
maybe you guys shouldve just took all his **** without putting on a show but whatever next time keep that **** in NY don't bring that **** over the bridge


----------



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

Boost Addicted said:


> Ya VW community isnt small... Lets all buy Fiats! :laugh:


 Let's get Alfa's!


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

qcoffey said:


> Let's get Alfa's!


 YES!


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

4 pages, NO VIDEO, this thread is NOT delivering. 

not even a pic of a laid out thief schmuck?


----------



## tabletop844 (Jun 6, 2009)

:banghead:


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

no vid by page 4?! 

pretty sure this whole thing is made up...


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

iTz JERSEY said:


> no vid by page 4?!
> 
> pretty sure this whole thing is made up...


 naw, there were plenty of eye witnesses who have posted. just none of them are delivering with cell phone videos. 

i can't believe it hasn't happened yet seeing as the number of people there is always epic. 

cmon people give us what we want, blood and guts


----------



## ERROL (Apr 28, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Wait....RAP is still open? Haven't been to that place in like 15 yrs.
> 
> If it me that was on the giving end or the winning team, i'd chill out on posting anything on Vortex or the receiver will have you on Peoples Court.
> 
> ...


 

YES


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

A2jettafreak said:


> stories dont twist and change... just the b20 drivers who buy vws and come to our shows pretending to ruin this scene just like the b20 jdm.. and all other ghetto as scenes were its common and normal to see fights like this and cars get stolen.
> 
> Ghetto is only word that comes to mind. I can understand **** gets outta hand but credibility goes out the window once cops or a judge realized you took matters into own hands. Thinking goes a long way.


 Who said anything about "B20 drivers"? If you go to a BMW show and a fight breaks out, Honda guys will be to blame for that too?  This "scene" doesn't need to be ruined, it's been taking a downward spiral for a while now with the increase of the idiot population on Vortex and out in the real world itself. 

With that said, I'm not saying fighting is 100% necessary, but unfortunately some people don't realize that stealing from or ripping off people is wrong until some **** like this happens to them. Hopefully whatever business that had to be settled got settled, and stuff like this can be avoided in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## SleepyDubVR6 (Dec 4, 2007)

video or it didnt happen.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

koemm over said:


> im LOLing from this whole thread, deff my last WF.. but i said that last year too


 Same here...


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

.G.L.I. said:


> Who said anything about "B20 drivers"? If you go to a BMW show and a fight breaks out, Honda guys will be to blame for that too?  This "scene" doesn't need to be ruined, it's been taking a downward spiral for a while now with the increase of the idiot population on Vortex and out in the real world itself.
> 
> With that said, I'm not saying fighting is 100% necessary, but unfortunately some people don't realize that stealing from or ripping off people is wrong until some **** like this happens to them. Hopefully whatever business that had to be settled got settled, and stuff like this can be avoided in the future. :thumbup:


 responding to video that was posted.. 
which refered to b20 forums and a honda jdm type show. 

wat im saying is post videos of fights and bs at vws shows??? crickets shirping yet ???? thats because theyre arent many and if anything its a counted few! 

i remember like 3 in my 12 yrs into vws! 2 of them at spring show n go. and this one at waterfest. all at englishtown. heat+overpriced parts+ too many people is a recipe for dissaster!

honestly not only because i saw it but the cat fight between germansquad judges girlfriends or them girls a few years back was awesome!!! cat fights rule! 

lmfao


----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

IB4TL.

Sent from Galaxy-S using Tapatalk.


----------



## mkiii_love (Feb 25, 2009)

Boost Addicted... Who the hell cares about your white fiat??? 
I was about 30 feet away and seen fists flying... Whether or not they connected idk. But WF 17 was terrible!! It seems to get worse year after year. Especially with the judging of the show... They should of gotten hit with a sway bar.. 2 of my close friends should of placed but didn't. (I k ow wrong thread for that last complaint!)


----------



## omega260 (May 16, 2009)

Wow i was kinda depressed seeing these clean dubs on rt1 friday and not being able to go on saturday, but now im kinda glad. I dont want to be seen in my mk4 anyway every kid around here has one with ****ty ebay lights I miss my C. 

Is H20i worth the trip from NJ?


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

omega260 said:


> Wow i was kinda depressed seeing these clean dubs on rt1 friday and not being able to go on saturday, but now im kinda glad. I dont want to be seen in my mk4 anyway every kid around here has one with ****ty ebay lights I miss my C.
> 
> Is H20i worth the trip from NJ?


 h20 is insane!! best show by far if you dont go thats your loss.


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

A2jettafreak said:


> h20 is insane!! best show by far if you dont go thats your loss.


 second this


----------



## Local603 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mr.Red said:


> :laugh: That guy got his ass beat...BUT...that is def not at WF..:sly:


 Collecting multiple punches from numerous decent sized "men," does not qualify as getting his ass beat. It does prove that the ones throwing punches don't know how to connect. :facepalm:

In regards to "shoot me a fair one." Ending someones life over stolen parts, well that is just ridiculous. Nobody likes a thief and I have had my fair share of taking my own justice, slugs aren't the answer to theft unless the theft is a loved ones life. Even then, its questionable. Nobody has the right to play god, no matter who they are.

Someone post a movie or im locking this.


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

*exactly my point*



.G.L.I. said:


> Who said anything about "B20 drivers"? If you go to a BMW show and a fight breaks out, Honda guys will be to blame for that too?  This "scene" doesn't need to be ruined, it's been taking a downward spiral for a while now with the increase of the idiot population on Vortex and out in the real world itself.
> 
> With that said, I'm not saying fighting is 100% necessary, but unfortunately some people don't realize that stealing from or ripping off people is wrong until some **** like this happens to them. Hopefully whatever business that had to be settled got settled, and stuff like this can be avoided in the future. :thumbup:


 i have to agree with what he said...the problem is ppl dont realize that **** will get ugly if u b a grimey mofo...u get dealt with...its not about u its about what is right n what is wrong... 
that is why i posted his name n everything...the future relies on what ur perception is so if u condone this dude stealing n sellin stolen part at a show u mind as well stab ur self till ya arm falls off...any decent human being will not willing give up* IF THEY STAND FOR MORALS N PRINCIPLES IN LIFE*


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

Unbelievable2 said:


> Collecting multiple punches from numerous decent sized "men," does not qualify as getting his ass beat. It does prove that the ones throwing punches don't know how to connect. :facepalm:
> 
> In regards to "shoot me a fair one." Ending someones life over stolen parts, well that is just ridiculous. Nobody likes a thief and I have had my fair share of taking my own justice, slugs aren't the answer to theft unless the theft is a loved ones life. Even then, its questionable. Nobody has the right to play god, no matter who they are.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

unbelievable2 said:


> someone post a movie or im locking this.


 dump em out!


----------



## mekske (Apr 17, 2011)

i've been going to WF for the last 5yrs now n have had a blast each time. but always seem to miss H20i, usually cuz of work scheduling... is H20i that much better than WF???????


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

mekske said:


> i've been going to WF for the last 5yrs now n have had a blast each time. but always seem to miss H20i, usually cuz of work scheduling... is H20i that much better than WF???????


 Location is better.


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

doesnt even compare.... waterfest is nothing H2o is all around a good time.


----------



## RawNRG 01 (Oct 15, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> VW/Audi scene is not built for mainstream.
> 
> And it's definitely the people but if said people don't even go anymore, whats the purpose?
> 
> ...


 Man, I remember DustFEST! I didnt know that New Jersey actually HAD cornfields until that show:laugh: Oh, And I TOTALLY agree with this dude, if you re an Oh Gee like us, you remember the glory days of true COMPETITION, not just getting wheels, bags, not really cleaning your car, walking off, and then expecting to place Times have DEFINITELY changed...


----------



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

yup waterfest pretty much sucks... the only reason i go is to hang out with my friends and fellow club members in exhibition. i walked through the show maybee once.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Unbelievable2 said:


> Collecting multiple punches from numerous decent sized "men," does not qualify as getting his ass beat. It does prove that the ones throwing punches don't know how to connect. :facepalm:
> 
> In regards to "shoot me a fair one." Ending someones life over stolen parts, well that is just ridiculous. Nobody likes a thief and I have had my fair share of taking my own justice, slugs aren't the answer to theft unless the theft is a loved ones life. Even then, its questionable. Nobody has the right to play god, no matter who they are.
> 
> Someone post a movie or im locking this.


 "Shooting a fair one" doesn't mean shooting someone. 

Post a video already!!
opcorn:

Sent from Galaxy-S using Tapatalk.


----------



## lovethelysholm (Sep 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTVG9KwqHxI 

Short clip of the end of the fight


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

DIAF said:


> Come autocross next year. We have no drama.


 I plan on bringing some drama to WF18, you wait and see


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

mekske said:


> i've been going to WF for the last 5yrs now n have had a blast each time. but always seem to miss H20i, usually cuz of work scheduling... is H20i that much better than WF???????


 yes!! beach+ heat+ plus location.. everything is better. the drive down etc.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

lovethelysholm said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTVG9KwqHxI
> 
> Short clip of the end of the fight


funny when they first got there i was talking to these guys about parts and such.. i had a bad feeling about it alot of what i asked they had no idea. im thinking to myself your selling something but you dont even know what its for????? shadyy?!!!! 

nooow it all makes sense. i didnt buy anything but im glad i wasnt receiving stolen property.


----------



## JBGITTY (Apr 9, 2002)

I too went to Montclair and suny purchase years ago. Stopped going in about 05' or so. 
From the pictures and reviews, glad i don't plan on going back.


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

lovethelysholm said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTVG9KwqHxI
> 
> Short clip of the end of the fight


lol. someone finally delivered.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

offfthaheeezay said:


> lol. someone finally delivered.


eh you cant really see anything...


----------



## BLITZKRIEG VW (Apr 20, 2011)

crazywayne311 said:


> eh you cant really see anything...


x2

But the guy sounds like Tony Montana from Scarface at the end: "You want to fuk with me you fuk!!":laugh:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

BLITZKRIEG VW said:


> x2
> 
> But the guy sounds like Tony Montana from Scarface at the end: "You want to fuk with me you fuk!!":laugh:


lmfao he does ohhhh werrrrrdd


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Hahaha.

Sent from Galaxy-S using Tapatalk.


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

*I kno there is more videos out there*

this guy got into like 3 incidents that day...post them up ppl come on opcorn:opcorn::laugh::laugh:


----------



## romayayo (May 17, 2004)

spoke to a few people, know EXACTLY what happened. the kid selling "stolen" parts deserved it 10000000% plain and simple.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

Feel like I am on H-T and watching clips from a Honda show..Just sayin..

This **** is gay, I dont give a **** how much some retard deserved his ass beat do it somewhere else not at a show, where a lot of people bring out there family and whatnot. You clowns that think "thieves dont get cops called on them they get taken out" are ****ing idiots that ruin EVERY scene. 
GTFO and EADDIAF


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

Roman whats the story?? at least the rest of us can see if it was merited beating or just a dumb wrestling match.. wats the skinny before the videos start coming out..

lets heard it


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I bought a set of Monster Mats from the Vendor who owned that pick up truck. Was he the one involved in this mess? :wave:


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

mikebbugn said:


> "Shooting a fair one" doesn't mean shooting someone.
> 
> Post a video already!!
> opcorn:
> ...


Most of us here speak proper American-English and do not know what phrases such as "shoot me a fair one mean."


Sent from my TI 84 Plus using Tapatalk.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> Most of us here speak proper American-English and do not know what phrases such as "shoot me a fair one mean."
> 
> 
> Sent from my TI 84 Plus using Tapatalk.



Hahaha, that's fine. But you saying "most" is giving the vortex too much credit. It's slang, not a threat and not a language. I was just advising you that no threats to shoot someone was meant by it. 

More videos from the paparazzi please!


Sent from Galaxy-S using Tapatalk.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

SlammedGolfIII said:


>


Please along with all associated parties.


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

h20i better happen because wf is falling into the poop can. That is RAP in the video lol


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

nemo1ner said:


> I bought a set of Monster Mats from the Vendor who owned that pick up truck. Was he the one involved in this mess? :wave:


no wonder they were Cheap!!! 5 finger discount .. lmfao


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

A2jettafreak said:


> no wonder they were Cheap!!! 5 finger discount .. lmfao


+1 this.

Sent from Galaxy-S using Tapatalk.


----------



## DaILyDrIvEr96 (Oct 9, 2006)

more vidssss


----------



## kennysdubbin (Jan 8, 2008)

smurf71h8 said:


> I love how the stories twist n change but no one knows the truth...*Wat part of the game does a theif call the cops...Johnny we know u got a record how u stab someone after u got ur ass whipped before n press charges on someone...YEA we kno about u fam....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats hillarious i grew up with those guys who were beating that kid up at the meet... no affiliation anymore tho lol


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

I got some ish stolen from me years ago. Maybe I should had gone to Waterfest and checked the vendors as well.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

how can one even know that the parts where his in the first place though? I mean every secondary air pump, set of monster mats, and center console i have seen has looked exactly the same


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

A2jettafreak said:


> no wonder they were Cheap!!! 5 finger discount .. lmfao


LMAO. What the hell?! First SoWo, now this! :laugh: I didn't know he was hocking stolen parts.


...so....anyone looking for a nice set of Monster Mats on the cheap? :laugh: :facepalm:


----------



## Local603 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

first waterfest i went to was in 98, last one i went to was in 06. i have no regrets missing them since. 

i was thinking about taking the bike out to the show around 3pm on sunday cause i was bored out of my mind, thank god common sense talked me out of it.

i thank the internet and vortex and the mk5 for ruining the vw scene...its a german clone of jdm shows these days....bags, neon colored wheels and douchey n3wbs that think they have to re-live the "wildness" of past waterfest's they all heard about but were too young to attend. its like the asshats that get shizzhoused the day they turn 21...

dreadz said it best.... and i always wonder if charlie russo still goes to the shows and school these youngins as to how to really show a car


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

new signature


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

BLUE NRG said:


> first waterfest i went to was in 98, last one i went to was in 06. i have no regrets missing them since.


i went in 05 06 and 09, it was pretty insane the first time, it was like a new world. but the other 2 were good too but ya i'm done with wf. only h20i. 

and maybe wussfest next year that show looks really cool. and for me it's really about the cruise to the show, the longer the better. waterfest is 900 miles and i enjoy it, but h20 will be better for my 2nd time, and wussfest will be good too no doubt an epic drive.


----------



## vwdriva (Jul 24, 2005)

*Fight*

What took place had nothing to do with waterfest except that the jackass decided to selling the stolen shop parts at an event that we all attend. Even going as far as leaving the shop labels on the parts. Many of us who are dub heads from the Jamaica, Queens-Long Island area have grown up and saw the rise of RAP tuning. And so when one of us deliberately violates the family vibe that has been built over twenty years, over 1000 VWs, with the most innovative MKIIIs (targa top jetta and convertible jetta), countless high performing VWs, first group to perfect VR swaps 17 years ago, we will deal with our family beef even if happens to occur at waterfest. We have watch this dub scene grow from a parking lot to a national event. The audacity to steal from your family and try to sell it at a family event deserves a royal ASS WIPPING. What took place was a family member being punished for his transgression against the family.


----------



## EastCoastSponger (Mar 9, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTVG9KwqHxI


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

EastCoastSponger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTVG9KwqHxI


already posted...


this whole thing lasted a good 15'..someone has to have a full video.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

BLUE NRG said:


> i thank the internet and vortex and the mk5 for ruining the vw scene...its a german clone of jdm shows these days....bags, neon colored wheels and douchey n3wbs that think they have to re-live the "wildness" of past waterfest's they all heard about but were too young to attend. its like the asshats that get shizzhoused the day they turn 21...


because MKV owners were the first and only to paint their wheels eye piercing colors


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

EastCoastSponger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTVG9KwqHxI


annnnnnd another ball dropped....:facepalm:


----------



## 92montanagreen (Jul 18, 2011)

i got money on whoever won opcorn:


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

boostAbear said:


> Feel like I am on H-T and watching clips from a Honda show..Just sayin..
> 
> This **** is gay, I dont give a **** how much some retard deserved his ass beat do it somewhere else not at a show, where a lot of people bring out there family and whatnot. You clowns that think "thieves dont get cops called on them they get taken out" are ****ing idiots that ruin EVERY scene.
> GTFO and EADDIAF


Amen Bear! That's why I'm getting a 240 



unbelievable2 said:


> someone post a movie or im locking this.


And as I said before, dump em out. :thumbup:


----------



## smurf71h8 (Mar 15, 2009)

*very well said...*



vwdriva said:


> What took place had nothing to do with waterfest except that the jackass decided to selling the stolen shop parts at an event that we all attend. Even going as far as leaving the shop labels on the parts. Many of us who are dub heads from the Jamaica, Queens-Long Island area have grown up and saw the rise of RAP tuning. And so when one of us deliberately violates the family vibe that has been built over twenty years, over 1000 VWs, with the most innovative MKIIIs (targa top jetta and convertible jetta), countless high performing VWs, first group to perfect VR swaps 17 years ago, we will deal with our family beef even if happens to occur at waterfest. We have watch this dub scene grow from a parking lot to a national event. The audacity to steal from your family and try to sell it at a family event deserves a royal ASS WIPPING. What took place was a family member being punished for his transgression against the family.


couldnt be said any better than this....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

And we're done w/this. Shame that this sort of stuff has to happen.


----------

